# Molokai in decline



## dude-luv (Apr 2, 2011)

Just completed a week at Ke Nani Kai in west Molikai.  Thought I would try something new in Hawaii.  The week was fantastic and very laid back.  I can understand why the locals are not interested in development and I witnessed a lot of signs on the east side of the island for native rights.  

Molikai has the highest unemployment of the major Hawaiian islands.  I find the Hawaiian people perhaps the most gentle and polite people I have ever met.  

The resort is in a cluster of three that was undergoing development just a few years ago.  While the pool area is maintained, the remnants of a recent golf course alongside the fantastic beach area of west Molikai is now overgrown with weeds and other vegetation.  Restaurants and golf facilities are now abandoned.  The area, which has tremendous potential, contains the best beach area I have seen in Hawaii.  There is no one for miles on the pristine beach with the exception of the odd surfer.  All golf facilities, stores, clubhouse, etc are now abandoned.  The resort area is like a ghost town.  

The resort area contains some owners who reside year round while most of the remaining condos are vacant.  Some owners reside in the condos for a few weeks or few months of the year but live on the US mainland.

I attended an open house for one condo--a two bedroom condo in the Ke Nani Kai complex.  The owner's asking price was in the $230's range.  The assessment just came in last week at around $200 000 and I was told by some resident owners that you could pick a condo up for probably $150000 or so.

Water rates for the condos are astronomic.  The water line for the development was apparently sabotaged and the developer just pulled out.  Residents now receive water from a private supplier at a cost that prohibits living in the complex.  

While it is such a shame that this has happened, I understand the thinking.  I spoke with many locals who would like to see small development to improve the job situation.  It is too bad that the resort area could not be owned by the locals, developed for tourism by the locals and that the spin off in the economy could not be enjoyed by the locals.  

Perhaps a little development in an area that is suffering from a disastrous economy could benefit everyone.  It is such a crime that something with so much potential that once blossomed is in so much decline.

Perhaps I am way off base and don't understand the issues.  Any comments?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2011)

Molokai hasn't been developed, because the majority of the population doesn't want it developed.  Those resorts and facilities were closed down, because that's what the people wanted.  When the cruise ships wanted to visit Molokia - they wouldn't have it.  They closed down at least 2 luxury hotels, and a luxury home development never really got off the ground, because the locals didn't support them and in fact,  actively fought against them.  The don't want Molokai to become another tourist trap.  It's their choice - they are not victims.


----------



## dude-luv (Apr 2, 2011)

Strong words.  Thanks for the opinion, Denise.  I guess the locals have made their choice very clear by their actions.


----------



## GPLACERS (Apr 2, 2011)

I just got back from Molokai as well.  I rented a unit at Kepuhi beach resort I found on vrbo.com.  It was sad to see how many abandoned/boarded up buildings on the island as a result of that one premier hotel chain and golf course that closed down a few years ago and left many unemployed and caused tourism to go down for that island.  The beaches were so nice, and so quiet, you had them all to yourself...  Great surf too on tuesday and wednesday as locals surfed near the resort I stayed at.  Only thing bad on my trip was Mukulele airlines had cancelled all its flights Wednesday due to mechanical issues so that caused me to miss my flight back HNL to LA which had to be rescheduled for the next day, but  it did work out for the good as we were able to get to Oahu as Mukulele put us on Island Air to Oahu and use 4 hours of daylight to rent a car for $24 and get to North shore, get some Giovanni's Shrimp and Matsumoto Shave ice, then watch the 10-15' surf at Waimea bay and Pipeline for a couple hours till sunset, then stay at the Makaha Golf Resort for $75 a night...


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 3, 2011)

GPLACERS said:


> I just got back from Molokai as well.  I rented a unit at Kepuhi beach resort I found on vrbo.com.  It was sad to see how many abandoned/boarded up buildings on the island as a result of that one premier hotel chain and golf course that closed down a few years ago and left many unemployed and caused tourism to go down for that island.  The beaches were so nice, and so quiet, you had them all to yourself...  Great surf too on tuesday and wednesday as locals surfed near the resort I stayed at.  Only thing bad on my trip was Mukulele airlines had cancelled all its flights Wednesday due to mechanical issues so that caused me to miss my flight back HNL to LA which had to be rescheduled for the next day, but  it did work out for the good as we were able to get to Oahu as Mukulele put us on Island Air to Oahu and use 4 hours of daylight to rent a car for $24 and get to North shore, get some Giovanni's Shrimp and Matsumoto Shave ice, then watch the 10-15' surf at Waimea bay and Pipeline for a couple hours till sunset, then stay at the Makaha Golf Resort for $75 a night...



Isn't it great how when something gets delayed in Hawaii, it can work out for the better?


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 4, 2011)

*Nice to see...*



GPLACERS said:


> I just got back from Molokai as well.  I rented a unit at Kepuhi beach resort I found on vrbo.com.  It was sad to see how many abandoned/boarded up buildings on the island as a result of that one premier hotel chain and golf course that closed down a few years ago and left many unemployed and caused tourism to go down for that island.  The beaches were so nice, and so quiet, you had them all to yourself...  Great surf too on tuesday and wednesday as locals surfed near the resort I stayed at.  Only thing bad on my trip was Mukulele airlines had cancelled all its flights Wednesday due to mechanical issues so that caused me to miss my flight back HNL to LA which had to be rescheduled for the next day, but  it did work out for the good as we were able to get to Oahu as Mukulele put us on Island Air to Oahu and use 4 hours of daylight to rent a car for $24 and get to North shore, get some Giovanni's Shrimp and Matsumoto Shave ice, then watch the 10-15' surf at Waimea bay and Pipeline for a couple hours till sunset, then stay at the Makaha Golf Resort for $75 a night...



It is so nice to see someone make lemonade out of lemons instead of complaining about this and that.  Thank you for that reminder


----------



## chellej (Apr 6, 2011)

SOOOOO.....for the op and others who have been there lately, is it still worth going?  Molokai has been on my short list and I just got a confirmation for next June but am hesitating.    

What appealed to me was the laid back....lack of development but we do like to have a few meals out.  Are there any resturants?  Activities?

For comparison, we really enjoyed Abaco in the Bahamas but there are 4 or 5 resturants, several grocery stores and there you can island hop....it is much more our speed than say Harborside at atlantis.


I have to decide today to keep it or give it back to interval.  I welcome opinions


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 6, 2011)

we went to Molokai and stayed at a house we rented.  We loved being able to visit this island, beautiful scenery, interesting history and lovely people
enjoyed ourselves even tho there weren't many restuarants - we can go to restaurants anywhere but not necessary when you have a unique opportunity to visit a unique island


----------

